# Cookie has had her kittens!



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

She had 5 beautiful kittens this morning: 3 black and white, 1 black, and 1 white with a black tail and ears!

When can I change out the bedding?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Pictures please. Others may be able to advise about when it's okay to reach in and change the bedding, if she's being attentive, I wouldn't think it's a big deal, but my experience is only with orphans, I've never had a nursing mother at before. Good luck.


----------



## lmm80 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aw, congrats!!

Not sure about bedding.


----------



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

*Pictures*





































I went ahead and changed the bedding. Momma was fine with my moving her babies for the most part. Once I'd moved them all and taken out the soiled bedding, she got out and took one of them back in. I had to put the sheets in and then move the kitten on top of the sheet and wait for Momma to follow. Then I was able to completely change the bedding!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh m gosh that little one with black ears and tail is too cute.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Babies!!!! Oh, I love babies! Ok, I must breathe. We've had some litters here, and I've always changed the bedding whithin an hour or 2 after the birth. Good luck with them!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

AddFran said:


> Oh m gosh that little one with black ears and tail is too cute.


 :lol: Wouldn't you know, that's the one I was going to "request"! Very cute kittens! Good luck with them.


----------



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, the little van colored kitten seems VERY popular. I don't think it will be at all difficult placing that one!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh, such lovely babies! 

About bedding, try to change it as soon as possible. The kittens need to be kept warm and dry.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh my, they are so precious. Congratulations.


----------



## lmm80 (Aug 10, 2007)

What little noses! So cute! Thanks for making my day.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

ME WANT!!!


----------



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

She is so awesome with letting me handle them. The most she has done was to pick one up and take it back to the original nesting spot while I was trying to change out the bedding (she did that yesterday and today). She's such a great Momma, purrs and purrs sitting under there with them.


----------



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

We got back from the vet and he said that everyone is very healthy and doing great. About 10 minutes after I put the kittens back under the sink (I didn't shut Cookie in the bathroom and instead let her roam for a bit) she came out meowing and meowing at me. This morning, she managed to close the cabinet door that we leave open for her and lock herself away from the kittens, so I went in the bathroom to make sure everything was okay expecting to find the door closed again. I looked in and realized that I could only see 4 kittens! I look and see that one end of the sheet is all bunched up and found the kitten completely buried beneath it! I quickly uncovered the baby and moved it back over with the rest of the kittens and Cookie immediately began assessing and grooming the kitten. I just loved how she came and asked me for help! I folded up another sheet and laid it on top of the other so that its flat and nobody can crawl into little nooks!

Who's ready for more pictures?

Female: 









Male:









Female:









Male:









Male:











Sorry not the best of quality. The babies couldn't keep still for me!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are adorable. I haven't fostered any kittens in a while and I think I'm getting kitten-fever looking at the kitty pics!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They are beautiful. 

Can I ask you how much they weigh? I'm fostering some orphans and having a rough time determining their approx. weight when I found them. Thought they were about 2 weeks old, but now think they may have been closer to one week. 

I'm excited about the prospect of watching your little ones grow on the forum. Please keep track of their growth and let us know when their eyes open, ears go up and they start really walking, etc. - it's so much fun. 

Heidi, don't let the envy take over, just remember these babies have a mother...remember how much work it is when YOU have to be the mommy?


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

they are precious!!!! that black eared beauty is my fav... :adore


----------

